# Must Know How To Swim To Be In The Reserves?



## Veteran`s son (22 Feb 2003)

Do you have to know how to swim to be in the Reserves?


----------



## ninty9 (22 Feb 2003)

You ahve to beable to jump off of a diving board wearing a life jacket swim X meters and then dog paddle for some time.  CAn‘t remember exactly the distance or how long.  Not hard at all.  You also ahve to do a summersualt off the board into the water.

If you go down to your local CFRC and just ask for some information, they will give you all you need to know and answer any questions you have.  It only takes 10 minutes and you‘ll get 20 pages of information.


----------



## Korus (22 Feb 2003)

I‘ve never had to do that.. They say you do in all the recruiting information, but in my BMQ, the only time we swam when was a couple of us went to the garrison pool when we got a few hours off one weekend...


----------



## ninty9 (22 Feb 2003)

Perhaps only if the facilities are avaliable.

I think we could all agree it‘s a pretty minor portionof the course.


----------



## Korus (22 Feb 2003)

The facilities were available, we did our PT tests in the same building as the pool, but I guess they decided it wasn‘t a requirment for the course we were on.. Probably due to time constraints on the reserve BMQ. It‘s supposed to be only 20 days, though ours lasted about a month minus one weekend leave. (The other weekends were more slack, though we did some training, like SAT Range..). We were still pretty rushed to get everything done..


[Wishing I could spell better]


----------



## Zoomie (22 Feb 2003)

The swim test is no longer part of the reserve BMQ.  It is not in the CTP.


----------



## McG (22 Feb 2003)

I believe the swim test is still part of the Reserve Engineer MOC course.  However, I don‘t think it is a "must pass."

The test is done before a course starts boating or Ferry/floating Bridge training.


----------



## Korus (22 Feb 2003)

Man, I wish I had the eyes to be an engineer..


----------



## SlipStream (27 Dec 2004)

Hey guys,
I am planning to join reserves in the near future and just wondering do I have to kno how to swim?? because i dont...


----------



## Inch (27 Dec 2004)

Yes you do. You don't have to be Olympic calibre of course. I did a swim test on my Reserve Basic and also on my Reg basic.  Both times it consisted of treading water for a few minutes in your combats minus boots, then swimming the length of the pool and then a feet first jump off the 10ft diving board. I think that's about it, it has been a few years since I did it so someone can update as req.

Cheers


----------



## Gilligan (27 Dec 2004)

My res BRT was in Dundurn, so this might be different from how they do it elsewhere, but it consisted of, as stated before, treading water for I believe it's 3 minutes or so, and we had to swim the perimiter of the pool, doing different kinds of strokes, one length was breast stroke, another length was swimming backwards, and the third was just regular swimming.
  You don't have to do it at any great pace, just so long as you make it around.  There was one guy on my course who not only didn't know how to swim, but had a fear of water, and they took him aside and did his swim test by himself, and he passed.  
   If you don't know how to swim, but want to, going down to the local rec pool with a friend or something and just practising some skills would be helpful.  But, as stated by Inch, you don't have to be ready for the Olympics or anything....oh yes, and there are trained lifeguards there in case, so no worries!


----------



## Fogpatrol 1.0 (28 Dec 2004)

If you don't know how to swim, they will teach you how.  Also, you can't fail basic even if you fail your swimming test.


----------



## Ghost (28 Dec 2004)

Swimming isn't that hard

Just move your arms and legs and you will not sink


----------



## HollywoodHitman (28 Dec 2004)

Keep in mind that if you go Inf, you will eventually do amphib or waterborne ops of some kind.......you'll be required to know how to swim.........take the initiative and go take some adult swimming lessons......your confidence level around water will increase immensely.


----------



## PteCamp (28 Dec 2004)

You can't fail basic if you fail the swim test....because they took the swim test out of the BMQ. 
Even though you aren't tested on it anymore, you should still know how to swim, it could be important later on in your career.


----------



## Big Foot (31 Dec 2004)

when did they take it out? i did IAP this past summer and did the swim test. everyone in my flight at RMC did the swin test during their course. but anyways, its not too hard, tread water for 2 mins, swim the length of the pool, get out, walk down to the diving board, put on life jacket, jump off board in proper fashion, swim to end, get out, done. not that hard really.


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (31 Dec 2004)

I think PteKec was talking about CommRes BMQ in Shilo. As for Army Reserve BMQ, I believe it has been mentioned before that whether or not the swim test is done depends on the staff, time constraints and the availibility of facilities. As for Reg force, I have no clue but most regs on here seem to be saying that they still do it.

Hope that clears the mud a little.


----------



## Big Foot (31 Dec 2004)

Sure does, thanks Sig Bloggins. that said, i kinda like doing the swim test. better than doing a ruck march, eh?


----------



## aesop081 (31 Dec 2004)

PteKec said:
			
		

> You can't fail basic if you fail the swim test....because they took the swim test out of the BMQ.
> Even though you aren't tested on it anymore, you should still know how to swim, it could be important later on in your career.



I failed the combat swim test on my basic in 93 and still graduated !


----------



## Ghost (2 Jan 2005)

How can you fail a swim test?

Doesn't that require drowning?


----------



## SHELLDRAKE!! (2 Jan 2005)

I believe there is no requirement to be able to swim. The last test I did two years ago, they singled out 4 people who said they couldnt swim, gave them life jackets to do the test and identified them to the regiment as requiring supervision during water ops.But you should seriously take it upon yourself to take swim lessons.


----------



## aesop081 (2 Jan 2005)

Let me put it this way so you can rest easy...i didnt drown and i went on to become a Bridging, Rafting, Watermanship and rigging instructor at CFSME.........


----------



## PteCamp (2 Jan 2005)

Yes, sorry I was talking about the Comm Reserve, the swimming test was taken out of the course.

As for failing the swim test, when I did basic, the people that did fail the test were given help with their swimming while the rest were swimming laps or circuit training. 
Failing the swim test won't make you fail BMQ, so no worries. Just try your best.

-KaT


----------



## Love793 (3 Jan 2005)

I have a phobia of "Deep Water" and as a result have had only negative experiences with the swim test.  It's not a requirement to pass the crse.  It's used to measure whether you're a decent enough swimmer, that if during amphibious operations, engineers don't have to keep a close eye on you, in the event you fall into the drink.  It is kind of embarrassing having a red glowstick tied to you as you do a assault boat crossing in the middle of the night.  But I'll live with it. :


----------



## rdschultz (3 Jan 2005)

I've got the same thing, a deep water phobia.  In St-Jean, I failed the swim test, so the next trip to the pool we did remedial swimming class, and a re-test.  Which I also failed.  My problem is mutli-fold:  a) I can't tread water, b) I float about as well as a rock (so that makes trying to tread water harder), and c) the phobia thing (which causes me to take short shallow breaths).

It was never an issue, nor was it brought up after the fact, so if you do fail, it isn't the end of the world.  Put out your best effort, and make it an issue to improve on your own, after the fact.


----------



## eliteboris (3 Jan 2005)

I did not have to swim when i did my reserve basic. Now that i am transfering to the regs i don't know.


----------



## Byerly (3 Jan 2005)

No swim test for me during Res BMQ, but it was administered in DP-1 Inf.

Stu


----------



## SlipStream (3 Jan 2005)

Well thanks guys for the information you guys provided. It was a big help I feel better now. But like most of you said it is better to take lessons anyways so i'll just take some lessons before I sign up. Thx alot guys


----------



## Ghost (4 Jan 2005)

Yeah I used to have a fear of the deep murky water too and I always thought the loch ness monster was gonna eat me when I was swimming in a lake when I was younger.

But even that didn't stop me from going in the deep murky water.

So unless you want the army sticking glowsticks to your back ya better learn how to swim.


----------



## Love793 (4 Jan 2005)

Again, I'll live with it.


----------

